# VIP 722 Third TV Connection



## varfam (Dec 14, 2007)

I have a VIP722 DVR connected to a HDTV upstairs. It is also connected to a non HD (SD) TV downstairs. Now I would like to connect another TV in my basement to the same SD feed. 
I tried to put a splitter on the Coax cable coming in from the dish and tried to take a feed for the basement TV. The "In" port is connected to the cable from the Dish. One "OUT" port is connected to the cable to the VIP722. The other "OUT" is connected to the basement TV. The coax cable comes through the basement from the Dish. I see blurry pictures of the SD feed with snow and no volume. 
I thought this may work since VIP722 receiver feeds the SD signals back through the same coax cable (thus avoiding the need to run a parallel coax cable). Is the "In/OUT" ports of the splitter causing issues for me given that the return feed from VIP722 is going into the "OUT" port of the splitter ?
I guess I am looking to see how to make this work.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Well, if the SD output of the receiver is combined back into the cable from the dish, it is done with a diplexer not a normal splitter. There must be another diplexer somewhere on the cable that seperates the signal back out. You should tap into the cable (with a splitter) that goes into your TV2 (somewhere after the diplexer) and not the cable comining from the dish.


----------



## mkovacs (Nov 26, 2002)

varfam said:


> I have a VIP722 DVR connected to a HDTV upstairs. It is also connected to a non HD (SD) TV downstairs. Now I would like to connect another TV in my basement to the same SD feed.
> I tried to put a splitter on the Coax cable coming in from the dish and tried to take a feed for the basement TV. The "In" port is connected to the cable from the Dish. One "OUT" port is connected to the cable to the VIP722. The other "OUT" is connected to the basement TV. The coax cable comes through the basement from the Dish. I see blurry pictures of the SD feed with snow and no volume.
> I thought this may work since VIP722 receiver feeds the SD signals back through the same coax cable (thus avoiding the need to run a parallel coax cable). Is the "In/OUT" ports of the splitter causing issues for me given that the return feed from VIP722 is going into the "OUT" port of the splitter ?
> I guess I am looking to see how to make this work.


Take the cable from the dish receiver that connects to the TV2, disconnect from TV2, add splitter, splitter input from Dish receiver, one output to TV2 second output to TV3. This is assuming you can run a cable from the basement to the TV2 location. 
If this is not practicable, then move the splitter to where the dish receiver is and take the output from the Dish receiver that is going to TV2 and connect to splitter input, then connect TV2 and TV3 cables to the output of the splitter. 
Good luck
Marty


----------



## varfam (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I connected a splitter to the SD output coax cable and was able to receive signal to the third TV. 
Looks like the second diplexer is right at the dish itself since I see two coax coming out of it from the roof.


----------

